# The Nullabor.



## Diwundrin (Aug 23, 2013)

Everyone posts the pretty pictures so for those interested in more than OZ's beaches I found a few good reads about the Nullabor Plain.  
It holds a few records.  Longest straight stretch of Railway track in the world, 478kms.  One of the longest straight roads, 96miles with no curves and zilch scenery.  Try staying awake on that one, many didn't.  It's at least and at last, all bitumen now.  

There's road around a 1000k or so north called the Gunbarrel Highway,  for some long straight stretches..  It's not on the Nullabor,  nor is it a 'highway'.  Different  desert, same 'scenery, ' and this is what is referred to as the  'Highway' out there. 








Here's part of the Southern edge of the Nullabor, 'Seaside Acreage'.  200kms of 150-200ft, unbroken sheer cliffs and the next neighbour South is Antarctica.  Ships' graveyard.



Both interesting reads and piccys to pass the time.

See it while it's still a Maccas and KFC free zone.   

  99% of the litter out there is empty beer bottles and cans, and the odd rusted out car wreck.

http://www.outback-australia-travel-secrets.com/the-nullarbor-plain.html

http://www.australiaforeveryone.com.au/places_nullarbor.htm


----------



## That Guy (Aug 24, 2013)

I see wave possibilities down there at Nullabor . . .   Treacherous but possible...


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2013)

That's some good reading Di . ..especially  the travel guide to the Outback.:applause:

http://www.guidedbynature.com.au/Your Guide.htm ..< the guy who does a lot of the stuff we see on TV .. cool.


----------



## nan (Sep 6, 2013)

Was wondering have any of the Ausies on here  been on the South Aus Strzeleckie track,and what was your experience 
?we are hoping to do this eventually


----------



## GDAD (Sep 6, 2013)

nan said:


> Was wondering have any of the Ausies on here  been on the South Aus Strzeleckie track,and what was your experience
> ?we are hoping to do this eventually


NAN: The track is not local you'll have a long drive to get to it. Probably need 4wd vehicle Some information below.


http://www.mynrma.com.au/travel/holidays/ideas/sa/the-strzelecki-track.htm


----------



## That Guy (Sep 7, 2013)

". . . The road goes on forever and the party never ends . . ."

                                                  -- Robert Earl Keen


----------



## nan (Sep 9, 2013)

Thank you Gdad for the link,we are about 550 kilometres from Lyndhurst the begining of Strzelecki track so not to bad ,
we have a four wheel drive and cb  radio so should  be ok with plenty of food and water as well.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 9, 2013)

Green with envy Nan.  It's one on my regret list that I didn't get out there long enough, or off the Highway for a better look around.  
Enjoy the experience for us.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 9, 2013)

Di, you got me interested enough to go look at Google Maps and their satellite view of that entire area on the Southern coast.

I swear a lot of the land mass looks like the surface of the moon. Talk about desolate! 

The only equivalent deserted area we have here is called "The South Bronx".


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 9, 2013)

Similarities perhaps, probably climate variables separate them somewhat though.



Know what I used to do on Google Earth for kicks?  Line it up a few Ks short of the cliffs and 'fly' it in fast just above ground level to watch the land disappear from beneath me and pretend to be Thelma and Louise.  
Try it, it's a real buzz for the bored and desperate.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 10, 2013)

I never played with Google Earth but I'm downloading it now to see what it can do - thanks for the tip!


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 10, 2013)

You don't play with Google Earth?!  Hell, I '*holiday*' on Googy!  

I've 'seen' places I'd never get to nor dream of trying to.  There is literally a whole planet to explore. Even parts of China.  Hell, I've 'been' to Ulaan Bator!

 I go most often to the odd, wild, out of the way places.  I sometimes street view at random in strange cities to see how the locals live and the different styles of architecture there.  I've found places I didn't know existed.  Like the biggest beach in the World in Brazil.  A vast white sand desert where the ground water from the sea soaks up and makes ephemeral lakes. Fantastic place.  There was a doco done on it which is why I went looking. Soccoro is not a place most tours call into but a unique place.

 A favourite is the Kergulean Islands in the S.Indian ocean.  Found it by accident and it's a fantastic landscape, but you really have to look at the Panaramio attached photos to get a true picture of the place, the sat photos are quite cloudy.  South Georgia Isld used to be a great 'ride' but they updated the pics and they were a lot worse than the first ones, why not leave it alone?.

I set it at a few thousand feet, set it moving at slightly under loading speed,  and 'fly' over mountain ranges. (or the Nullabor Plain. 

)  Takes a bit of practice but worth the 'trip'. 
I guess most people just look at their house or somewhere famous but it has a lot more than that to offer.  Flying over a desert, or mountains gives a better understanding of the scope and 'feel' of the landscape, try the rainforest too,and imagine hacking  your way through it on foot. 
Googy E, is almost as good as looking out of a plane and a whole lot cheaper, and you can do it in your jammies.


... and Google should pay me for that ad.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 10, 2013)

I've used Goggle Maps quite a bit, but usually only in reference to stalking ex-girlfriends and trying to get Street View to peek into public restrooms.

I tried Earth just now for 15 minutes or so and I can see how it can become addictive. The first thing I did after I figured out how to fly was to repeatedly crash into our local City Hall.

It made me smile. irate:

Next trip - Wudang Mountain, China. I'll take the jet, though - the prop is just too darned slow. But I still have to figure out how to regulate the throttle, and what the specific mouse / keyboard controls are, and whether it's possible to land at an airport. I've played with flight simulators before though, so no big deal.

Thanks again!


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 10, 2013)

> I tried Earth just now for 15 minutes or so and I can see how it can  become addictive. The first thing I did after I figured out how to fly  was to repeatedly crash into our local City Hall.
> 
> It made me smile. irate:



Told ya! It can be very therapeutic. :banana:


----------

